# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Программы для открытия ISO, еще пользуетесь?

## ser-master

День добрый, форумчане. Все знают формат iso, так как в него запакованы практически все копии дисков в сети. Несколько лет назад для открытия iso файла я искал какую ни будь программу. Как оказалось, это можно сказать обычный архив, который открывает даже архиватор winrar. Вот пример практически всех известных способов открытия iso файла http://chajnikam.ru/computer/39-kak-...-fayl-iso.html

Но недавно мне опять пришлось столкнуться с iso файлом, и к своему удивлению я обнаружил, что win 10 без проблем может его записать на диск и даже вставить его в виртуальный привод. Т.е. нужда в использовании специальных программ практически исчезла. Так вот мне интересно, сейчас кто-то пользуется еще программами на подобии DAEMON Tools, Alcohol 120%, UltraISO?

----------


## ser-master

Желающих высказать свое мнение нет. Тогда я расскажу, что выяснил. Как я и предполагал, большинство пользователей предпочитает использовать давно излюбленные программы для iso файлов, которые всегда у всех на слуху. Это как раз три программы, о которых я писал выше. Разве что список может пополниться облегченной версией программы алкоголь 52%, которая в отличии от сестренки, абсолютно бесплатная.

----------


## GualsPlesse

качество дерьмо а так норм

----------

